# more bad pics



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

don't you hate it when this happens?

first 2 pics are a water closet from the back wall.

















the next 3 pics are what happens when you dont cap a 3" upstack when it's in the corner of a block wall. On 1 pic you can see where the top of the pipe was by the splatter on the wall. last pic is after I busted up the floor and cut it out.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

This is the bathroom on the back side of the water closet 4 inches off the wall


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't move your toilet, move the dam wall!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> Don't move your toilet, move the dam wall!


 
These pics are like 4 years old. I just came across them on my secondary hard drive. Can't move the wall because the pic where the w.c is 22" off the wall, it would be too small for the tub you see in the back ground.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

See if ya hadn't yelled at them neighborhood kids that day telling them to get the hell outta there when you were doing the ground work they wouldn't have come back that night and moved all the stakes over 10" to get back at ya...:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

actually they were both from this one guy who is no longer at our shop. I also showed pics of his work on the thread - the work of a 20 year plumber.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

house plumber said:


> actually they were both from this one guy who is no longer at our shop. I also showed pics of his work on the thread - the work of a 20 year plumber.


he sounds like one of thuos PLUMBING GOD PLUMBERS:whistling2:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I would only hate it if I did the slab rough, otherwise it just means more money. I love the sound of a jack hammer on somebody else's work, soundslike$tome :yes:.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I did a underground rough in a while ago on an job where they underpinned the foundation and made the basement deeper. 

Came in, staked my walls, did my drains. The heating guy came in and ran his radiant pipes.

Turns out that the foundation wall had a big bend in it. Which moved my partitions over 6". Will never make this mistake again after chipping away concrete very carefully no to damage the heating pipes.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

You couldn't find a 4" rough commode?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

If it got any closer I could have made it wall hung. Now finding a 22" rough toilet was tough.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe they wanted to be able to paint and walk around the back of the 22."


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

*Drawing table*


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

> .
> 
> See if ya hadn't yelled at them neighborhood kids that day telling them to get the hell outta there when you were doing the ground work they wouldn't have come back that night and moved all the stakes over 10" to get back at ya...:laughing:"


 
hahahaha classic


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> This is the bathroom on the back side of the water closet 4 inches off the wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope that was a mistake on the plans, and if not, whoever roughed that in, would be fixing it at minimum wage, after hours.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I hope that was a mistake on the plans, and if not, whoever roughed that in, would be fixing it at minimum wage, after hours.


 
The only mistake on the plans was that guy holding them. Nope thats just how bad he sucked.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> The only mistake on the plans was that guy holding them. Nope thats just how bad he sucked.



Short term employment? I hope.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

COmet to think of your measurements there, seems he pulled to wrong side of the wall somewhere along the rough, to have one toilet at 4" to center, and 22-24" to center on the other side. exactely 8" off. Hmm, how wide is an 8" block again?:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> COmet to think of your measurements there, seems he pulled to wrong side of the wall somewhere along the rough, to have one toilet at 4" to center, and 22-24" to center on the other side. exactely 8" off. Hmm, how wide is an 8" block again?:laughing:


 
Yeah the plans did pull all the measurements from the outside of block except there would be one that pulled from the iinside of block. It got me once but it was caught before the slab was poured. To your other post, he worked there for almost 20 years. I started working there Jan 1992 and he was there when I started. Only difference was I didn't stop for all those "safety meetings" if you catch my drift. :whistling2:


----------

